# Hydration. CamelPak



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I use the Camelbak Zoid. Its made for skiing/snowboarding use and its pretty small, but holds plenty of water, i think its 72 oz


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

I was thinking about getting something to keep my hydrated while riding because I never ever want to go in when I'm on the hill. The only thing is I like riding without anything on my back. How big is the camelbak and how intrusive is it when you are riding?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I dont notice mine at all when im wearing it. 

Holds 1.5L and the bag has enough space to fit wallet/keys/camera/phone etc. Made by Kathmandu.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Camelbak Zoid, that is all you need. Its the perfect size and can carry other stuff as well if you want.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Camelbak Scorpion. It is pretty decent but I wish I went with the Zoid because it is a bit smaller


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Camelbak Scorpion :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What about something larger that distributes its weight around a larger area? I have a Dakine Helipack (http://www.dakine.com/snowboard/packs/snow/heli-pack/) with a 2 liter Platypus bladder (http://www.cascadedesigns.com/Platypus/Hands-Free-Hydration/Big-Zip-SL/product) in it.









The left shoulder strap has a channel to hold the bladder tube & nozzle.
You can also rig the bag to hold your snowboard (vertically) in case you have to hike a ways back to the bus/car/condo


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> What about something larger that distributes its weight around a larger area? I have a Dakine Helipack (DAKINE : HELI PACK) with a 2 liter Platypus bladder (Platypus® Big Zip SL™ hydration system) in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go with these types of packs for backcountry. Hydration packs for the resort


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've got a camel pack about the size of the one in pic. It doesnt have a sheath for the tube though and i hear they tend to freexe. Has anyone tried any makeshift soulutions?


----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks guys im looking for more like the dakine posted above. i might just go and pick that one up


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

For re-hydration, I like the following:

Per liter of water, add 4 tbsp sugar, 1/2 tsp baking soda, 1/2 tsp kosher salt.

This mixture re-hydrates much better than straight water and better than other sports drinks.

But you probably do not want to put this in a camelbak since it would be hard to clean properly. Good to swig a bunch from a bottle on the way to the hill.


RB


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

RickyBobby said:


> For re-hydration, I like the following:
> 
> Per liter of water, add 4 tbsp sugar, 1/2 tsp baking soda, 1/2 tsp kosher salt.
> 
> ...


Camelback makes a tablet called elixer for rehydration. you can get it in different flavors and all. specially made so it would get nasty in your bladder. 

I just put a bladder in my dakine helipro, and my brother uses a smaller dakine (its actually a mtb pack) but works just as well. unless its super cold, his exposed hose froze once up at whistler and mine (unexposed) didnt. Just a heads up.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

and


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

rustyb99 said:


> thanks guys im looking for more like the dakine posted above. i might just go and pick that one up


I rode my last trip with that dakine every day. Its small enough to where you won't be tempted to throw a bunch of extra stuff in it. It has a dedicated extra goggle pocket, and a 'hanger' clip with mesh 'bag' to hold your bladder in place. I'm quite happy with it.

P.S. a 2 Liter bladder is the ideal size for the bag. It will hold a 3L, but that is more weight than I like to lug around while boarding. I usually only fill mine to 1.5L.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have that Dakine Heli Pro pack. What size bladder do you guys recommend? And does it really matter what brand? Camelbak, Platypus or any other brands I should look into?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> I have that Dakine Heli Pro pack. What size bladder do you guys recommend? And does it really matter what brand? Camelbak, Platypus or any other brands I should look into?



I have a 2 liter Platypus Big Zip SL in mine (Platypus® Big Zip SL™ hydration system). The main recommendation I would make about a bladder is to get one that completely separates from the drink tube to make it easier to fill, re-fill and clean.... otherwise you will have to keep removing and re-installing the drink tube all the time.

They make an insulated bladder, but its probably not necessary for resort conditions. The water in the feed tube did start to freeze up on me one day, but a few minutes in a warm environment (lodge) fixed that right up.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I'm gonna go with a platypus 1.8 or 2.0 litre. Now who has the best prices on them? I don't think ebay has them cheap.

So far looks like this site has the best price I've seen. Hoser by Platypus and other Bladders


----------



## C-dubbin (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a camelback bladder in my Burton Pack and when it got below 15 or so out the tube would freeze which meant no water until I went inside at the end of the day. Luckily they make an insulated tube that has a big rubber cap over the bite valve. Since I bought that....no more frozen water.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

I've got a CamelBak Snoblast, a new model that came out this year. It's got some kind of thermal sleeve that goes over the tubing to prevent the water from freezing. Took it up on the slopes, and the water in my tubing froze. On another day, it didn't.

So yeah, I dunno. I like the pack anyway. Got it for 60 bucks at Dick's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I have this one http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PSkxCvH2u84/SEGVN1-AdMI/AAAAAAAAABc/LgzKj2cUbW0/s320/camelbak.jpg but the only minus about it is that the water freeze's any good techniques? i snowboard in 20 degree weather most of the time


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

blow the water back into the bladder & then lock the mouth piece


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

mOnky said:


> blow the water back into the bladder & then lock the mouth piece


ohh ok thnx man


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Or where the whole thing under your jacket.


----------

